# Bolt slow to delete



## xberk (Dec 3, 2011)

We have two Bolt + .. One of them seems to have problems deleting shows. We get the blue circle sometimes and it sort of hangs for what seems like a long time. This was not true before. Any one see this or have a suggestion?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Restart. It tends to fix things.


----------



## xberk (Dec 3, 2011)

Did that ... always .. when in doubt, reboot. Good advice. But in this case, didn't help.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

xberk said:


> Did that ... always .. when in doubt, reboot. Good advice. But in this case, didn't help.


Next step for me would be to power cycle my router. That BSC is the TiVo waiting for something, usually network related.

On the last day of the month I power cycle everything. I reapply power in this sequence:
cable modem
router
wireless bridges
PC hardwired - allows me to check the status of:
TiVo boxes - wired (TE3)
TiVo boxes - using bridges (TE4 and TE3)
Mini boxes - TE3 and TE4
Stream
Printer, Roku, Blu-Ray (all wireless)
About an hour later I check each TiVo to be sure it called home. A TiVo always performs a service connection within thirty minutes after a restart.


----------



## xberk (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks for the tip Joe ... I'll try that just as you prescribed .. can't hurt.


----------



## buildersboy66 (Dec 9, 2016)

This is not a network issue or subscriber fault issue...it is TiVo's issue. It did this on my Bolt and it is happening on the Edge too. Add it to the long list of issues that never get fixed. Remember TiVo+ is priority vs properly working equipment. Defenders of TiVo need to stop the bogus replies.


----------



## xberk (Dec 3, 2011)

buildersboy66 said:


> This is not a network issue or subscriber fault issue...it is TiVo's issue.


This seems right to me too ... this issue has been with us a long time (on and off). Never gets fixed. I suspect it is Tivo causing the bottle neck.


----------



## Wigohwt (Jun 9, 2019)

xberk said:


> This seems right to me too ... this issue has been with us a long time (on and off). Never gets fixed. I suspect it is Tivo causing the bottle neck.


This seems to be a problem at times with TE4.
If you use kmttg, and deleting is instantaneous, then it's not you, but the UI for the Bolt.


----------



## xberk (Dec 3, 2011)

The Bolt is my wife's unit .. It's doubtful she'd want to use kmttg .. it's not a huge problem. It works. Just hangs at times so you have to wait a bit .. at other times, it's smooth and near instantaneous. I do think it's on Tivo's end. I told her I'd ask and see if she is alone in this problem. From what I see here, she is not.


----------



## Wigohwt (Jun 9, 2019)

xberk said:


> The Bolt is my wife's unit .. It's doubtful she'd want to use kmttg .. it's not a huge problem. It works. Just hangs at times so you have to wait a bit .. at other times, it's smooth and near instantaneous. I do think it's on Tivo's end. I told her I'd ask and see if she is alone in this problem. From what I see here, she is not.


Just to clarify, I was saying to use kmttg as a test. Though it is great to use for batch deleting of recordings and items on the "To Do" list.

TiVo really needs to fix this bug. I find to delete a recording in TE4, I have to try more than one time, and sometimes in different places to get it to work.


----------

